# Need to match a edge paint to leather section help



## DONAG (Nov 1, 2018)

Not your typical question, but trying to figure out the what sort of green I need to match a leather for a watch strap once finished.

I thought forest green (or dark green) might work and looks OK in med. to low light, but under brighter light is not a match

Trying to figure out what color the leather actually is leads me to a dark yellowish green

Pick of the leather and dark green edge paint on edge










Leather color changes a bit and edge paint not a great match










Found a RGB color mix through a #1f2818 Color Hex code, but just want to see if someone agrees with the color match.

I have dk. med. and lt. green colors. lt. and dk. blue and just red.

Thanks for any help

DON


----------

